# Crate info



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife and I had 2 V's and we had the plastic crates with the wire doors. We got an Afghan before we lost our last V and our Daughter now is showing Afghans. years ago my wife was very heavy into the afghans and showing. At that time she had a "Bob McKee" collapsible show/travel crate. We have recently found out that they are no longer allow to be used for shipping of of dogs via the airlines. 
Our questions to all who show and travel is, What are you using for a travel/show crate? We were looking at getting a new crate but have been out of the show ring for a number of years and are looking to getting back into the ring with our Afghan and hopefully a New V within the next year. 
Because this will be used for both breeds size needs to be a large size, and hopefully price is not too bad. Thanks in advance for all your help and please feel free to send p, or email if you like.

Dave S, aka - Vizsladad


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

